# For those with ???? about QAD Rest



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wouldn't that have to do more with the shooter than the rest itself?


----------



## phantom15 (May 12, 2005)

*Shooter or rest*

Well I guess you are partly correct , but would someone who competes at a high level shoot inferior equipment? I shoot what I can count on and I am sure you do too. I am not trying to sway anyone in the direction of QAD just trying to let those who are interested know that it is a great product. Every archer needs to form their own opinion but not everyone can afford to keep buying things just to try it out. I have been shooting this rest for 5 years now and will continue until I think there is a better way to go.

Tim Ewers


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

you are party correct to I suppose. I'm pretty durn sure Tiger Woods can whoop my butt with a set of wal-mart clubs while I'm swingin' a $1500 driver.


----------

